# 16v Raceland header EBAY



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

So I love the eBay cheap parts because sometimes they are worth the 89.00 you pay.
I picked up the 16v Raceland header for 89.00 plus 14.00 S/H.
I’m sure the quality of the metal or something has to be bad with these it just seems like too good of a deal.
Even after receiving the part I have to wonder WTF this looks like an awesome knockoff.
I will have to install it to see. I had planed on a turbo but I WANT the car running this summer.lol










































































_Modified by pozer at 8:39 AM 4-12-2009_


----------



## brandon0808 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: 16v Raceland header EBAY (pozer)*

damn 89$?
how are they? 
and would they fit my car?


----------



## flashgordon13 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: 16v Raceland header EBAY (pozer)*

That is a good looking piece for the price! Keep us updated on the fit after you install it. Sure looks like it's worth the money and would be a huge improvement over my rusty old cast iron manifold.


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

nice find. hope it works


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (cd1121)*

I have fit it to a head and all the flanges seem nice and flat.
Guess we will see how it lines up int he car tho.

I local buddy picked up a set of the BMW headers for 140.00 and stated it was the exact same as his old BMW supersprint header he paid 1100.00 for.
Here is a link to all this guys store, he also has 8v headers.
http://stores.ebay.com/Racelan...evada



_Modified by pozer at 7:31 PM 3-20-2009_


----------



## Samakhan (Oct 1, 2008)

it looks like its going to be really hard to install a header on the 16v's cause of where they are located. Does anyone have the procedure on how to install a headre on the 16v's?
really nice piece though if its easy i will deff. get one let me know how it works for you!


----------



## Tweek20v (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (Samakhan)*

It actually looks promising. Sometimes those "cheap" ebay parts are more then what you pay for them. I ran a knock ATP dp on my GTI for 3 years. Took it of when I got my full 3"TB. It was still perfectly fine. Sold it to someone I know and he has be running it for a couple years now. I know it has atleast 35,000 glowing miles from me. I wouldn't be suprised if he put on 30,000 himself. I'll be keeping an eye out for people that are running these and see how they hold up.


----------



## Forklift (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (Tweek20v)*

Found them on Raceland's site for $95
http://www.racelandus.com/stor...88464


----------



## 2.2TURBO (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow, very nice copy of the Supersprint header. I wonder if they make a copy of the cat-back? Any update on the fitment and sound?


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (2.2TURBO)*

Nice find. 
Now if only I can find a cheap header for a tall block (ABA)


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (mack73)*

http://www.racelandus.com/stor...88467


----------



## out2makemillz (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

watching


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_http://www.racelandus.com/stor...88467

Let me clarify - ABF


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

No flex? You better have solid engine mounts...


----------



## 88mkII16v (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

ive been thinkin about getting one of these because i seen em on ebay for cheap too. after seeing your pictures im convinced.


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (88mkII16v)*

They have flex mounts.. what is the diameter of the dump?
Im seriously considering these aswell.. they look good...


_Modified by runvsofme07 at 11:19 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (runvsofme07)*

Those 8 year old kids did a decent job on the welds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 88mkII16v (Feb 4, 2006)

the only thing thats stopping me is im waiting to hear on how they fit and line up with the cat.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_No flex? You better have solid engine mounts...

we found that solid mounts actually made the problem worse on the race car. bottom line is install a flex joint or it WILL crack (talking in general, i have no experience with this header)


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (-RalleyTuned-)*

Not the same header I know but I had assumed the center connecting part here would compensate for some flex just based on the design.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (pozer)*

i would still run a stainless flex joint to make sure. nothing sucks worse than breaking your header off


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_
Let me clarify - ABF









For that price, you could buy one and cut and weld extensions into the tubes and not be overly worried about it. I'll probably get one to cut up and modify to fit my '77 Scirocco w/ ABF for that price.
Looks good, and I can also agree on some of the ebay stuff being pretty decent quality as I'm running a tubular stainless steel turbo manifold for my 1.8t in my B3 Passat and it's been worry free now since last Sep. (knocks on wood...)


----------



## Rubberband (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (evil-e)*

haha, not too shabby for 5 year old kid welds! I mean if they are really made in china. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Rubberband)*

if you want a flex, ill weld it on for ya, just come over and gimme a hand with my setup...sometimes i gotta ask my 60 year old mom to gimme a wrenching hand......i feel like an ****** when i do.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

What size is the collector?


----------



## blackphantom (Nov 17, 2008)

I have this one to, excellent quality! fits's great


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (blackphantom)*

This is in the same price range as the aftermarket Japanese parts. really there is no reason we have to pay 3-5 times what go fast parts than other enthusiasts and the parts are not necessarily garbage if we don't pay out the nose for em. 
I'm still bothered about the turbo manifold price disparity.
yah I'm aware of market size and volume, but besides the initial jigs or cast design, realy does it cost twice as much to lay beads or pour molten metal?
cool find! 
I may get one if I get tired of my turbo on my $250 cast manifold.


----------



## crazycommie (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*

I have one of these, top quality, for those asking if it will fit with the stock exhaust the short answer is no. The flanges are different, but a shop can weld it up for cheap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rubberband (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (crazycommie)*

well i ordered one. just couldnt resist. 16v headers have always been $$$, no matter who makes them.


----------



## germanbeer (Jan 6, 2008)

anyone put this header on a 16v scirocco? Doesn't look like it would fit very well


----------



## Tweek20v (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (crazycommie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycommie* »_I have one of these, top quality, for those asking if it will fit with the stock exhaust the short answer is no. The flanges are different, but a shop can weld it up for cheap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What is different with the flanges? Drilled wrong?


----------



## crazycommie (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: (Tweek20v)*

the flange that raceland uses is quite a bit larger and only has 2 bot holes, not a big deal, you would either have to weld in a similar flange to your exhaust or just weld in a flex section, hth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW_NUT (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: (crazycommie)*

Too bad they don't make an A1 header. They'd sell a lot of them for people doing 16v conversoins.


----------



## Tweek20v (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (VW_NUT)*

They must have addressed that issue from the earlier ones. The pics the OP put up in here show a three hole flange.


----------



## crazycommie (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: (VW_NUT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_NUT* »_Too bad they don't make an A1 header. They'd sell a lot of them for people doing 16v conversoins.

actually I have a mk1 with a 16v swap and this header clears everything, I bought mine back in september though, I am not sure about the k-bar but I have a neuspeed lower tie bar and that is out of the way.


----------



## anti-seize (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_No flex? You better have solid engine mounts...

welcome to the TT downpipes 7 or so years ago. for the price, looks good. Hell, if it lasts a few years it would still be worth it.


----------



## 206danebmx (May 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (-RalleyTuned-)*

Just as a reference I was running an old solid TT dual dowpipe (No flex joints) with poly engine mounts and I had no problems with cracking anything.


----------



## out2makemillz (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (206danebmx)*

well.......how are they???? any updates


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (out2makemillz)*


----------



## Aaron16V1.8l (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pozer)*

There was a guy on a local message board here in Richmond who bought on of these for his 16V gti. He had to take it to the machine shop because the flanges were not even where they bolt to the back of the cylinder head. Other than that, he was really happy with it.


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Aaron16V1.8l)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aaron16V1.8l* »_There was a guy on a local message board here in Richmond who bought on of these for his 16V gti. He had to take it to the machine shop because the flanges were not even where they bolt to the back of the cylinder head. Other than that, he was really happy with it. 

I have already bolted this one to a head to confirm and it fits great. But this does not mean it will be good for every peace. Thanks for the input.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiodea (Jul 17, 2005)

I hope they are good so i can get them on mine.


----------



## GTItus (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (pozer)*

Let us know when you get this thing installed and how it works/problems you ran into with it (if any). This seems like a really nice piece, especially for the price so you know we are all curious about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## frrtbkr (Aug 1, 2004)

So this would fit my 16v Cabby, crazzycommie?
Time for an upgrade I think.


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (pozer) pics of collector*

That collector flange looks to be the same as the large flange from TT. 82mm bolt spread 2.5" collector tube.
Encouraging to hear it seems to fit up to the head OK. Thanks for the info.
Overall it seems to good to be true!


----------



## VW_NUT (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: (crazycommie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycommie* »_
actually I have a mk1 with a 16v swap and this header clears everything, I bought mine back in september though, I am not sure about the k-bar but I have a neuspeed lower tie bar and that is out of the way.

The MKII exhaust fits on the MKI? Can you get a picture of it?


----------



## out2makemillz (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (pozer) pics of collector (wclark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wclark* »_

Overall it seems to good to be true! 


not hating but more often to not it is... so any pics of it installed yet


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (VW_NUT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_NUT* »_
The MKII exhaust fits on the MKI? Can you get a picture of it?

I doubt that to be true, I would think it would hit the shift linkage...


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (Black92EightValve)*

MKI & MKII are totally different.
So do these actually fit an MKII with no problems?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Crescent)*

Been watching this thread. I need a header for my mk3 16v build. Pretty sure this would fit my needs.
In for updates.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_Been watching this thread. I need a header for my mk3 16v build. Pretty sure this would fit my needs.
In for updates.

Not quite. ABA block is 10mm's taller than the MKII 16v's so no this won't work too well without modification.


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_
Not quite. ABA block is 10mm's taller than the MKII 16v's so no this won't work too well without modification. 

That's not always true. I had a Eurosport Race header on my MKII GLI with the stock 9A and when I built my ABF clone (10mm taller), it actually fit better and didn't rattle on anything at all under the vehicle.


----------



## Hoseclamp (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (evil-e)*

Okay, so I ordered one, since my stock exhaust mani was cracked and the first one I could find locally was $65 from a wrecking yard and cracked also. I don't usually cheap out on parts, but i figured it's a repairable exhaust manifold, this thing cracks, I can repair it, I buy another used stock mani and it cracks, it's junk. I've welded cast manifolds before, but it's not the easiest thing to repair and mine was cracked up underneath where it would be pretty much impossible to fix, even if you were a cast repairing god.







I'll let you guys know how my install goes.


----------



## DougG60 (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: (Hoseclamp)*

nice part with decent thickness tubes. only 1 problem, with mine atleast.


its only on the 1-4 Y tube the 2-3 is fine. its alot of stress to put on the studs in a alum head to force it on. going to contact them to see what the options are. dont know if they took it out of the jig before it completly cooled or what.


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (DougG60)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







Sorry it didnt work out bro.


----------



## GTItus (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (pozer)*

well that just sux








I had my hopes up that this was gonna work for you and everyone else. Let us know what the seller does for you (if anything).


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (GTItus)*

bend that man, thats not alot of stress on the aluminu head, what, you think it will damage the head??


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (DougG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DougG60* »_nice part with decent thickness tubes. only 1 problem, with mine atleast.


its only on the 1-4 Y tube the 2-3 is fine. its alot of stress to put on the studs in a alum head to force it on. going to contact them to see what the options are. dont know if they took it out of the jig before it completly cooled or what.

bend it out to fit. a couple heat cycles and the tension will be relieved anyway.


----------



## DougG60 (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*

already got a reply from them about exchanging it without a problem. yeah i could bend it and force it on but its a brand new part and they are willing to take care of it so why not exchange it. if it was 1/4 hole off i would bend it to fit.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (DougG60)*

I've always been a fan of a single exhaust flange instead of individual flanges for that reason. Probably didn't give it enough time to cool.


----------



## Hoseclamp (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

"bend it out to fit. a couple heat cycles and the tension will be relieved anyway." I have to admit that's what I thought when I saw it. Stainless really wants to shrink/move when you weld it, I would have to agree that they removed it too early from there jig after welding the 2 to 1 collector. Hope mine shows up better. LOL


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (crazycommie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycommie* »_
actually I have a mk1 with a 16v swap and this header clears everything, I bought mine back in september though, I am not sure about the k-bar but I have a neuspeed lower tie bar and that is out of the way.

quite interesting... I've been looking at these for MONTHS now, and although the price is good, I just can't justify paying for a mk2 header for my mk1 16v. 
I have a mk2 and 16v Scirocco downpipe and there is a HUGE difference. I can't see this mk2 header fitting very well without some modification to either the fuel lines, or shifter. 
Do you have photos?
- on a side note- 
I messaged them about 16v scirocco application and they just came back and said "no".


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: 16v Raceland header EBAY (pozer)*

!!update!!


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: 16v Raceland header EBAY (rcortez13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rcortez13* »_!!update!!

Im broke


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: 16v Raceland header EBAY (pozer)*

this header is for the mk2 only will not fit on mk1 swaps. they are how ever going to have more of the mk1 headers available in the future. i got my mk2 header and looks great ill be installling in the next couple weeks when im swaping out the motor with the spun bearing.


----------



## crazycommie (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: (frrtbkr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frrtbkr* »_So this would fit my 16v Cabby, crazzycommie?
Time for an upgrade I think.


sorry for the late update, yes I have this in a 16v cabby. I bought it back in september of 08.
I just went on their website and it looks like they do not have these headers anymore. Only golf ones http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (crazycommie)*

ok for everyone that doesnt understand.........
they have two differnt models one for mk1 and one for mk2 they are not the same. the one for the golf / jetta /mk2 is different than the one for mk1 rabbits and sciroccos. on mk1 the header goes under the steering rack and on mk2 it goes over the top of it. damit man!


----------



## DougG60 (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: (DougG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DougG60* »_
its only on the 1-4 Y tube the 2-3 is fine. 

UPDATE: took a piece of wood and cut it to wedge between the tubes to spread them apart. used a propane torch to heat up the collector weld area. tubes spread right apart, left the wood in spread a little wider to cool. gonna keep it since they never got back to me after offering to exchange. will be on my car next weekend, 16v corrado


----------



## DougG60 (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: (DougG60)*

finally finished the head rebuild and install. headers are on and fit decent.

mine has about 1/2" clearance between the header and power steering rack.

but its a 2l 16v in a corrado and i modified the rear a2 mount so the back of the engine sits a little lower. i think if i undo that there should be plenty of clearance all around. oh yeah they are a bit longer then stock so its not a straight bolt on. some exhaust work will have to be done for a proper. im replacing my converter with a shorter hi-flow once so should make things easier


_Modified by DougG60 at 9:33 PM 4-11-2009_


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (DougG60)*

let use know how its running maybe a sound clip id you can. my down pipe is cracked and i got a bad leak this looks like a good solution


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (ewillard)*

Thanx for the update & It's really good to know that you put it in a Corrado as I guess I will order one up now as I will also be putting it on my 16v Lysholm Corrado.


----------



## hmontaq (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (Crescent)*

tracking for 16v in A1

MKII Scirocco


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

what do you guess think. i got a 8v corrado will this header work. i got a nasty leak in my flex pipe and i need something to fix it at a reasonable price


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (ewillard)*

thats easy..._NO_ it will not work this is for a 16v not an 8v..completely different flanges


----------



## superloaf (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (Crescent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crescent* »_thats easy..._NO_ it will not work this is for a 16v not an 8v..completely different flanges

yeah, but raceland offers one for the 8v also and it's $5 cheaper!
ha, ha, but seriously, how do they offer these for so cheap? and they have aluminum upper strut bars for $23. and they look very well made. it seems like it would be almost that much in just metal!
now if they would only make some more of the A1 16v headers ....


----------



## Hoseclamp (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (superloaf)*

Okay, so mine is on, it fit right onto the head, and bolted right to the stock exhaust flange, just had to shorten the exhaust alittle to make it fit. Had to tighten the hell out of the center 2 to 1 connectors to get rid of an exhaust leak. I wouldn't say they are much louder (if any) then what my car was before. Seems like I can notice a power increase in the mid to upper range. I do run a Stainless Steel flex coupler at the end of the header, so it's not rigid all the way to the back of the car. Pleasantly surprised how nice they have fit and worked so far for being so cheap. I would seriously consider them before spending $ on used stock exhaust pieces.


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (Hoseclamp)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91gettaDI (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (pozer)*

holler BROKE AS IT GETS but im getting one when i can, i have been observing the raceland products on ebay and wondering the same thing.... too good to be true... but it sounds like they are decent vrroooom vrroooom om nom nom nom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84MK1GTI (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (91gettaDI)*

mine was just delivered 2 days ago. first impresions are great. looks amazing for $120 shipped. i will update when i get it on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hilly-B-Dubbin (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (84MK1GTI)*

Has anyone tried ordering one of these headers in the past few days? I have been looking on their site and only finding the 8V version. Thanks.


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (Hilly-B-Dubbin)*

There currently out of stock...hopefully when they get more its still the same price


----------



## 1990calypso (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (Crescent)*

yea i wrote them and they said 2 weeks untill the 16v headers are back


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (1990calypso)*

just so everyone know its not a straight bolt on.







you will have to modify your exhaust since this header is longer than the stock setup.


----------



## 20V1.8T (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: (8716v)*

I gotta get a set of these. I cant wait til they are back in stock.


----------



## will304 (Oct 27, 2008)

anyone seen the coilover kits?
http://www.racelandus.com/stor...05684


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (will304)*


_Quote, originally posted by *will304* »_anyone seen the coilover kits?
http://www.racelandus.com/stor...05684


o wtf
















hmmm for a cheap a$$ daily that might be an option


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (GLiwant a vr6)*

for $300 I'm half tempted to pick up a set just to try out.
2 year warranty... damn.


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

So, i've heard 2 responses. Are they in the future producing a 16V header for a standard height block in any A1 chassis?


----------



## lookEVO (Oct 14, 2007)

whats the drop on those coils?


----------



## robocopywriter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (20V1.8T)*

Funny, I bought a set of these about the same time as the OP and found exactly the same problem. I settled on the same solution too, but I will get someone else to do the bending to get them right. They are sitting in a closet waiting till I get around to rebuilding my spare head but glad I snagged them when I did.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tehmonkay* »_So, i've heard 2 responses. Are they in the future producing a 16V header for a standard height block in any A1 chassis? 

I emailed this weekend (they answer emails on the weekend







) to ask them exactly that, here's the response I got: 

_"yea we had them for that application but we soldout so fast!! we will hve more on the 26th'_

BTW, in case anyone's interested, they're expecting to get some MK1-8V header in at the same time.


_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 1:36 PM 5-17-2009_


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

Awesome, btw look what i found
http://cgi.ebay.com/VW-SCIROCC...%3A50
looks like people outside the us are getting screwed on the price
I will need to pick up a couple of these headers.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tehmonkay* »_Awesome, btw look what i found
http://cgi.ebay.com/VW-SCIROCC...%3A50


I like that header because it looks like it has enough adjustability that it would fit either a talk block or a standard height block.


_Quote, originally posted by *tehmonkay* »_
looks like people outside the us are getting screwed on the price
I will need to pick up a couple of these headers.

I noticed that too, I went to http://www.raceland.com which is a Dutch language site and headers over there are in the €230 to €300.00 range and they appear to be exactly the same as the headers that Raceland US sells in the $90-150 range.


----------



## OrangeWhip (Feb 16, 2001)

*16v Raceland Header*

After waiting for several months for a new shipment, I bought the Raceland 16v header to go on my new 9A install in a MkII GTI off Ebay. As in the pictures above, the header looked nice. 
Unfortunately when my mechanic went to put it on, there was a misalignment of the exhaust studs and the header holes. We didn't feel like torching the header to spread it apart. Another problem was that the header wouldn't clear the rear engine mount bracket even if it did fit flush.
I went ahead anD ordered another header, a Bosal, where the main difference is that the Bosal has a solid, one piece, flange which mounts to the head with no problems. It also has a curve in the down pipes to one side to fit around the motor mount.
When I tried to email Raceland for a refund, I received no reply. Luckily I live in Reno near their warehouse, so I drove out, met the manager, who took the header and said I would get a refund on Paypal, which I did. 
Overall I had high expectations, but the risk of buying the cheaper header for the low price didn't pan out for me. Maybe others are able to overcome the difficulties. Good luck with your header modding!


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (84MK1GTI)*

Any further news/thoughts about the raceland headers?. I need to make a decision to go with either eurosport , raceland or tt.


----------



## robocopywriter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (squax)*

What more do you need? Looks like the old shipment and the new shipment have problems. Since the headers are made on a jig you can assume that wherever they are manufactured, someone has bent the jig and they're all coming out wrong. Unless you want to do all the bending and fitting yourself, I would go with another brand.


----------



## DougG60 (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: (robocopywriter)*

i did finally get my car startes sunday and warmed up. had no problems with the headers leaking at the head. havent got a chance to drive it and get it moving yet


----------



## robocopywriter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (DougG60)*

Dose it clear the rear engine mount? Did your mount modification make more room? See OrangeWhip's post.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (robocopywriter)*

So any final word on this raceland header and it's fitment for scirocco 16v?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (squax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squax* »_So any final word on this raceland header and it's fitment for scirocco 16v?

According to the communication that I had directly from Raceland last week, there new stock of Scirocco headers were supposed to come in today,


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

So I'm looking for more inpur, do I try these raceland or drop 5 bill on eurosport? Dont wanna spend ectra dough but don't wanna get stuck with ****e either yaknow.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (squax)*

Anyone have any opinion of pacesetter?
http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-Pace-Se...l1116


----------



## vwdude2 (Apr 2, 2003)

Funny u ask , yesterday I noticed on jcwhitney that they have pacesetter for the rod , 2 opinions where given for it but not from rod buyers, and they basicaly had same comments as raceland , needed more work to make fit properly but when done seemed good


----------



## DougG60 (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: (robocopywriter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robocopywriter* »_Dose it clear the rear engine mount? Did your mount modification make more room? See OrangeWhip's post.

yeah, putting the A2 rear mount back to stock gave the header to steering rack more room. can easily get a finger between them. no problems with the rear mount either. just checked and could easily get my hand in between them. 3/4 to 1" clearance.


----------



## robocopywriter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (DougG60)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (robocopywriter)*

So should I try these for Scirocco 16v? I think I'm leaning towards yes. I cannot stand the friggin leaky old header with the most brutal patch job in the world that I got now. I just got off the phone with Raceland, he said that they've sold hundreds and only a few came back with problems.


_Modified by squax at 1:45 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## robocopywriter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (squax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squax* »_he said that they've sold hundreds and only a few came back with problems.


Wish I had a dollar for every time i heard that on the Vortex. Don't believe it.


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (robocopywriter)*

I ask the guy about this and they do not have any for the scirocco 16v's.... I need one as well. 360-400 for a better one is a bit more then my project will allow.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (DigiFaNt)*

I'm is the same boat, 5 bill for eurosprt race. Don wanna spend the money, but these leaks are eating at my soul. you guys really think no way, don't do it? Soo confusilated .


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (DigiFaNt)*

so what to do , should i bust and pat up for eurosport, any other options?
tanx


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (DigiFaNt)*
















man-o-man, what to do, me need sleep but can because no have headers or decision, if I had any hair I'd pull it out.


----------



## robocopywriter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (squax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squax* »_















man-o-man, what to do, me need sleep but can because no have headers or decision, if I had any hair I'd pull it out.

You have options.

_Quote, originally posted by *robocopywriter* »_ Unless you want to do all the bending and fitting yourself, I would go with another brand.

Get them and figure out how to fit them.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (DigiFaNt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DigiFaNt* »_I ask the guy about this and they do not have any for the scirocco 16v's.... 

They've got them, a non-cat version anyways.
  
Click on the pic for details.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

I just ordered. So, now I wait and hope they turn up mint!


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (squax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squax* »_I just ordered. So, now I wait and hope they turn up mint!

For that kind of money, I'm taking a gamble on them too.


----------



## vwdude2 (Apr 2, 2003)

the link from the first page show also with a higher price now
http://www.racelandus.com/stor...88464


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (vwdude2)*

Yeah they raised the rice of both, the mk1 for scirocco now, I paid 159, what can ya do, better then 5 bill.http://www.racelandus.com/storefrontprofiles/DeluxeSFItemDetail.aspx?sid=1&sfid=195963&c=893997&i=248388648


----------



## VW_NUT (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: (squax)*

If you had a welder, you could cut the pipe and turn it to fit. I'd be willing to reweld the pipe for anyone local that wanted cut it line it up and mark it to the correct orientation.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (VW_NUT)*

Hey, what you mean turn it to fit?


----------



## robocopywriter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (squax)*

He means cut ut from the y section and rotate the pipe so it is in the correct position. Good idea.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (robocopywriter)*

I'm still a little slow, been staring at boring not vw stuff too long I guess. What part do you think won't fit and why?


----------



## robocopywriter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (squax)*

Dude did you actually read this thread? Or are you just riding along hoping everyone will do it for you?

_Quote, originally posted by *DougG60* »_nice part with decent thickness tubes. only 1 problem, with mine atleast.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (robocopywriter)*

It's my understanding that those photos and misalignment problem was from the mk11 headers, no? I'm hoping the a1 16v don't have the same problem.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (squax)*

http://www.eurosportacc.com/im...r.jpg
eurosport
raceland
http://images.marketplaceadvis...v.jpg
different then the pics on this post no?


_Modified by squax at 5:04 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

I ordered one, let you all know the fitment when i get it.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*

I ordered one too. It'll be interesting to see if there's any non-conformity. Hopefully they rule.


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (squax)*

If you order one of the headers that basically deletes the cat, what do you do with the remaining o2 sensor?


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

there is only one o2 sensor on cis-e, if you have motronic, well i guess youd better get a chip or something if it has 2 o2 sensors or an o2 sensor simulator.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*

tehmonkay be correct, and besides, no need cat, cat bad.


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tehmonkay* »_there is only one o2 sensor on cis-e, if you have motronic, well i guess youd better get a chip or something if it has 2 o2 sensors or an o2 sensor simulator.

Again, what would you do with the o2 sensor?


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*

There's only one o2 sensor on scirocco 16v. I think there's a threading built into the header. If not, I'll juss drill one in.


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

It should have an o2 sensor bung.


----------



## vwdude2 (Apr 2, 2003)

well for the 2 guys that got them i want to get one too so let me know how they fit and all so i can get it too for my 16v roc


----------



## eurogt (May 23, 2004)

I got one of these and have ran it for a while. I recommend getting the flanges planed. $89+17 shipping. 75 Machine shop. So for under 200... I got it sealed up and sounds very nice.. Makes nice power with a single GLI or mk3 muffler


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (eurogt)*

I was on the fence about buying one of these headers but decided to just spend the money to get one from Autotech instead.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (dogger)*

Hey man,
I was chekin it out autotech.
I couldn;t find any headers, ??


----------



## vwdude2 (Apr 2, 2003)

I can't post the link for you becuase I'm on a iPod, if you can't find it on their site just google autotech and headers and 16v. They are 399.99


----------



## callawayrabbit (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: (vwdude2)*

just got the raceland header for 16v mk2 and the fit is great,
quality looks good as well


----------



## vwdude2 (Apr 2, 2003)

are you putting it on a 16v scirocco? 1.8 or 2.0?


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (vwdude2)*

16v 2.0. Should be sweet, my headers now are old and too leaky to get a good tune pinned.


----------



## vwdude2 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (callawayrabbit)*

actualy i ment that question to callawayrabbit 
becuase i want to get the raceland cheepies if they fit .
are the ones you got for a scirocco , and is it a 1.8 or 2.0 or does it matter? 
im runing 1.8 now but liked ot get 2.0 installed soon and would like to get headers that fit on the rocco


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (vwdude2)*

Yeah I ordered them for scirocco 16v. Mines a 2.0 but the headers fit either 1.8 or 2.0.
Theyre in customs today so I should have them in the next couple days. I'll post some pics and comments


----------



## hmontaq (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (callawayrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callawayrabbit* »_just got the raceland header for 16v mk2 and the fit is great,
quality looks good as well

Guess its time to warm up the credit card?!


----------



## vwdude2 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (squax)*

ok Squax , cant wait to hear on the instal fitment , i realy want to get some headers on the cheep cheep .


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (vwdude2)*

which ones did you order for a 16v scirocco from raceland? I want to order a set but i'm not sure which one to get...


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJ2K1* »_which ones did you order for a 16v scirocco from raceland? I want to order a set but i'm not sure which one to get...

Get THIS ONE although, you should be aware that this header eliminates the catalytic converter, that may or make not be an important consideration for you. 
If you do need one that works with a cat, you might be out of luck. I've found Raceland to be quite responsive to emails you might try contacting them directly to ask them if they plan to get any of those in.


_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 10:43 PM 6-2-2009_


----------



## hmontaq (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

Just ordered mine for my 86 MKII Scirocco 3A 2.1 16V build. It will sit in the box at home while I am overseas. Looking forward to hearing about any fitment issues.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (vwdude2)*

will do dude.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (squax)*

Autotech header. Memorial Day weekend they had a 25% off sale which made it less painful.
http://www.autotech.com/prod_engine_downhead.htm


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (dogger)*

I see a problem though. The specs only specify fitment for 8v.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (squax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squax* »_I see a problem though. The specs only specify fitment for 8v.

For a MK1


_Modified by dogger at 1:38 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## vwdude2 (Apr 2, 2003)

well if he means the raceland non cat headers link it is strang it says like 78-84 only then says golf 16v but nothing about scirocco , but u guys say use that one for the rocco so thats why i havent orderd till i hear more form someone who actualy bought it , otherwise i would have orderd it long ago


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (vwdude2)*

So, would it be possible to buy the A1 16V header, then hook up THIS catalytic converter, and then hook it up to THIS TT exhaust system I have sitting in my garage waiting to be installed? My worry is that if I get the header, I will have to butcher either the header or the TT exhaust to fit a cat somewhere in between, or should there be space in between the two for a cat to be installed?


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (vwdude2)*

I think the main difference between mk1 and mk2 is that on mk1 including scirocco, the header goes below the steering rack. Thats why the mk2 headers have less of 90 bend on them. I guess we'll see soon enough, I should have the raceland header fitted as soon as I get it.
I assume the outlets on an 8v engine might be different


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*

The raceland a1 header does not have room for a cat. Cutting it seems sketchy to me as the collecters are long and dont come together untill the end.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

i'm confused now, the picture on the raceland site has changed since I looked at it.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (squax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squax* »_i'm confused now, the picture on the raceland site has changed since I looked at it.

Isn't that special! The header they have pictured there now fits up to a cat, I wonder which header I'm getting? I think I'll email them and ask.


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
Isn't that special! The header they have pictured there now fits up to a cat, I wonder which header I'm getting? I think I'll email them and ask.


So look at my post a few posts up, will this header fit up to a TT cat, and a TT exhaust?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*

The header that's pictured there now looks like it's fit up to a cat that has a flange like the TT cat referred to in an earlier post or an 8v cat.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

I'ma do the same, let me know if you hear back eh.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (squax)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW, tracking says my header has cleared customs, that means it should be here soon.



_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 8:29 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

damn, why mine no clear yet. When did yours leave?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (squax)*

Here's the tracking so far:



Out of Foreign Customs, June 02, 2009, 4:46 pm, CANADA
Into Foreign Customs, June 02, 2009, 2:00 pm, CANADA
Arrived Abroad, June 02, 2009, 2:00 pm, CANADA
International Dispatch, May 31, 2009, 12:54 pm, ISC SAN FRANCISCO (USPS)
Arrival
Electronic Shipping Info Received, May 28, 2009


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

Should have mine tommorow.
Jun 3, 2009 4:19 PM
Arrived at FedEx location
INDEPENDENCE, KY
Jun 3, 2009 7:30 AM
In transit
GROVE CITY, OH
Jun 2, 2009 8:18 AM
Departed FedEx location
HENDERSON, CO
Jun 1, 2009 10:51 PM
Arrived at FedEx location
HENDERSON, CO
May 29, 2009 9:59 PM
Left FedEx origin facility
RENO, NV
May 29, 2009 9:04 PM
Arrived at FedEx location
RENO, NV
May 29, 2009 12:20 PM
Picked up
RENO, NV
May 29, 2009 11:54 AM
Shipment information sent to FedEx


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

Mine is delayed I guess. why why why dammit, heres what the system gives me.
Into Foreign Customs, June 02, 2009, 2:00 pm, CANADA
Arrived Abroad, June 02, 2009, 2:00 pm, CANADA
International Dispatch, May 31, 2009, 12:55 pm, ISC SAN FRANCISCO (USPS)
Arrival
Electronic Shipping Info Received, May 28, 2009
It looks like I started out 1 minute late eh.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

Hey man,
you hear anything back from Raceland? I sent an email but have got no response.
cheers,


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (squax)*

No, not yet.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

I just heard back from Will @ Raceland. He apologized for the misunderstanding. The pics on the site now are accurate, so thats what were getting. Mine is still in customs, me not know why, but it's annoying the hell out of me.








cheers,


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (squax)*

Don't place to much stock in either USPS or Canada Post tracking, in my experience, they are both notoriously slow with the updates, your header has most likely cleared customs quite some time ago.


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

Got mine today, yes this one bolts to a cat, it is 3 piece and has clamps where the secondaries go into the final collector and should fit an aba 16v no problem, the stud holes also matched up for all four flanges on mine, but just barely on 1 and 4.
Now I just gotta' wait til my motor is pulled so i can install this thing when I do my swap.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

they cleared cutoms at 6:47 now lets see how slow canada post is. Hey Tehmonkay: Do they have a thread for o2 sensor? if so where?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (squax)*

I'm not sure where mine is, no new tracking info since it left customs two days ago.


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

no o2 bung in mine, damn it.


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*

does the techtonics cat have a bung?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*

It came yesterday while I was at work. I'm slightly pissed that it's not the non-cat version that I thought it was going to be when I ordered it but the fact is, I would have bought even if the correct picture had been up on the their website. 
Anyways, it mates up to the head absolutely perfectly in fact I've fought harder to get stock manifolds on or off, it remains to be seen if there are any fitment issues installing it on the car.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

Looks good. I await mine inpatiently.
cheers


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

How did yours get delivered? I'm wondering who I should be eyin on.
cheers.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (squax)*

My normal mail carrier brought it. There was $22.62 GST and PST plus a $5.00 handling charge due at the time of delivery. Normally, if there's no one available to accept delivery and pay what's owning, the mail carrier take it back to the post office, and leave you a note saying how much is owned and when and where you can pick it up, usually that post office nearest you.
As far as they header itself is concerned, it's pretty good, the materials look good, the welds are good, there are a few rather minor design things I would have liked to have seen differently but overall I'm happy with it, it certainly seems like excellent value for the money.


_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 4:49 PM 6-5-2009_


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

Right on, I guess I'll hope for Monday. What payment types do they accept?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (squax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squax* »_Right on, I guess I'll hope for Monday. What payment types do they accept?

Not sure, cash is always good.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

Yeah, I ]'ve been hoping to pay for all scirocco related expenses with my corporate card, after all I need the car for work right, It should be a write off, "for the betterment of auto society" Thats why I have a scirocco in the first place.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (squax)*

It's worth a try I suppose. I don't know if your letter carrier will take plastic but I'm pretty sure they do down at the post office.

_Quote, originally posted by *squax* »_ It should be a write off, "for the betterment of auto society" Thats why I have a scirocco in the first place.









If I were a CCRA auditor, I'd accept that! Good luck.


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

Contacted my local performance exhaust shop, they quoted me $20 to install an o2 bung, stainless including the price of the bung itself. I'd imagine the price would be about the same in most parts of the US.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*

Im'a get it done when the rest of the tubing gets bent up.


----------



## mk13nb (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tehmonkay* »_Contacted my local performance exhaust shop, they quoted me $20 to install an o2 bung, stainless including the price of the bung itself. I'd imagine the price would be about the same in most parts of the US.

Maybe a silly question, are all o2 sensors/bungs the same size? In other words, is there a particular bung that should be installed or are threads universal.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (mk13nb)*

Yes, they're universal, at least for the purposes of this discussion. Almost all automotive O2 sensors use the same thread size and pitch, M18x1.5. There are O2 sensors with different sizes but they're usually specialty items, motorcycle sensors etc.


----------



## Hoseclamp (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

Mine had a 02 bung and even came with a plug for it if you weren't going to use it. ORANGE WHIP QUOTE "Unfortunately when my mechanic went to put it on, there was a misalignment of the exhaust studs and the header holes. We didn't feel like torching the header to spread it apart. Another problem was that the header wouldn't clear the rear engine mount bracket even if it did fit flush." Hmmmm must be luck of the draw on some of these because like I posted earlier mine went on fine, it's pretty close to the shift linkage stuff on the tranny, but it doesn't touch it. Mine is the style that attaches to a cat (if you have one







). I probably need to retorque the nuts keeping it attached to the head, I think the directions said to check em after a week or so. I don't know what kind of power increase I'm getting currently if any, my car is running lean at idle and full throttle, might be the 02 sensor is dead it's at 70,000+ and they last 50-60 (who knew?







), so I gotta figure out what's going on there.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

Got my heders today. They look good to me. Should have em on by end of week so ..... I only got charged 13.78 for customs. now I'm stoked to finally get scirocco runnin sweet this year. So far I gotta say that raceland is good in my books.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (squax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squax* »_ ..... I only got charged 13.78 for customs.

NO FAIR! Anyways, I totaled up everything, exchange, shipping, taxes, fees etc., the total for me came to $240.68 Cdn, no matter how you look at it, that's a good price. I showed it to my mechanic this morning, he was absolutely blow the price.


----------



## brandon0808 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

just ordered my header today, its for a mk2 16v, should i have to modify **** at all or no?


----------



## vwdude2 (Apr 2, 2003)

and i am still lost on what one to order for the 1988 scirocco 16v


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (brandon0808)*

Which header did you order. If it's this one
http://www.racelandus.com/Item...2016V
It should fit no problem.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (vwdude2)*

You need this one:
http://www.racelandus.com/Item...%2084
I just got mine installed on 87 16v , fit beauty. Too bad they raised the price by 25 bucks. I guess they wised up that we want these bastards.
I think it's still a steal, its very dece quality and fit good. My car souunds proper finally to.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (squax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squax* »_. Too bad they raised the price by 25 bucks. I guess they wised up that we want these bastards.
I think it's still a steal, its very dece quality and fit good. My car souunds proper finally to.


But if you'll notice, it's now FREE SHIPPING!! I paid $159.99 + 24.38 for shipping so it doesn't really amount to much of a price increase. Anyway I think it's steal too, EXCELLENT value money imho.


----------



## vwdude2 (Apr 2, 2003)

well actualy i thought the price was 89 bucks like 2 months ago then went up to 129 all this time i been waiting for more info on the items and company not responing to people with problems . and now its like 200 heck a little more i might as well find a company that is proven results and fitments.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (vwdude2)*

Not a bad thought. But i looked everywhere and the cheapest header available I found other then these was like 400 + shipping taxes etc... So...


----------



## 16ValveInside (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: (squax)*

Have the ones that have been received recently had both the O2 sensor bung and the catalytic converter flange?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (16ValveInside)*

My header, a MK1 header has the cat flange but no O2 bung. Judging by the pictures on the Raceland site, it looks like both 16v headers have a cat flange but only the MK2/3 header has an O2 bung.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

Yep.
A note:
They fit the engine really nicely. Everything is good. one little hitch, the 3rd piece that the 4 collectors go into is a tiny leaky, just a bit too big, but not a big deal easy fix so... Mine are on, sound great look great, I noticed a little difference in power but I assume thats because my old headers and exhaust had leaks everywhere. Prolly much more if your going from stock manifold to these. Overall I'm happy, will post some pics soon.


----------



## vwdude2 (Apr 2, 2003)

ok squax
for a 1988 16v rocco what ones should i get ? you said the http://www.racelandus.com/Item...%2084 but will they work , a 9a block when i change the block from the 1.8 pl to the 2.0 9a ( or what ever config 2.0 i can figure out im spose to do , and how about the aba block if i ever did that?
i also dont need the cat or have one installed now either.
thankx cant wait to see ur pics!


_Modified by vwdude2 at 12:02 PM 6-13-2009_


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (vwdude2)*

A Scirocco (either body style) is considered a MK1 (or more correctly an A1) so, get the MK1 header and it'll work equally well with either the 1.8 or 2.0L engine block. Depending on what you have in place of the cat right now, you might have to fab up an extension pipe to connect the header to the rest of your exhaust system. I've haven't test fit the header but it there's a fair bit of movement available at the slip joints so I suspect there'll be enough there if you decide to put in an ABA or ABF block.
Squax, since you've got your header installed already, what do you think, would you be able to get the extra 16mm needed to fit it to a tall block?


_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 12:05 PM 6-13-2009_


----------



## vwdude2 (Apr 2, 2003)

ya ok , too bad i dont think it will match the rest of the system , i belive its a techtoniks but i dont remeber those flanges in any of my cars with modified exhausts 
so ok here it goes i guess time to order and get more power! till i figure out how to supercharge or turbo


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

Problem-o.
Where the collectors meet the curved cat attach pipe it's leaking , sounds crap. The headers are allready installed. We put some high temp silicone in there, but it still leaks a bit. Does anyone know of like a shething or something we could put inside? It seems the inside diametre of the collectors (red circles in pic on ink below) are too big, or the insert pipe (blue circles in pic) is too small, either way, maybe i try disconnecting and more silicone, but is there like gasket shething ot something I could fit inside maybe? Please, anyone with ideas let me know, my exhaust is sooo close to perfect the leak is driving me mad!!!
link to explanation pic:
http://giraffestudios.com/scirocco.html
tanx in advance.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (squax)*

The only thing I can think of is to maybe cut the slots a little wider where the clamp down (i.e. by the red circles). Or, take it to a place that welds stainless and make that joint permanent.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

yes I think the extra 16mm should work. The height seems like it would be adjustable by that much, and the clearance is pretty decent. I'll try and post some pics later.
cheers.


----------



## squax (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (squax)*

Not a bad idea at all. I'll give that a try.
edit: why didn i tink uh dat.


_Modified by squax at 3:54 PM 6-15-2009_


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (squax)*

Heres some pics of the raceland header bolted up to the scirocco TT catalytic converter. I must add though, however, the cat is about 2-3 inches short of properly mounting up to the TT exhaust. I will have to go o the autoparts store tomorrow and purchase either a 3-4 inch wide exhaust sleeve clamp, or a 2 1/4 od to 2 3/16 id exhaust pipe to merge the two together.


----------



## vwdude2 (Apr 2, 2003)

I see the problem I will have is I have the TT down pipe and system I belive , so I need to find a test pipe to go fromthe raceland to the noncat TT pipe back system


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*

Here is the rest of the setup installed to the new TT cat and exhaust.


----------



## brandon0808 (Mar 19, 2009)

i ordered mine like two weeks ago but i'm waiting for my cars head so i can put everyting back together.
anyways what gasket do you use where it meets up to your old exhaust at the triangle flanges?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (brandon0808)*

Looks like you can use the normal cat flange gasket from an 8v.


----------



## vwdude2 (Apr 2, 2003)

Ok I got mine now too , just don't know now how I'll put it on and get to a shop to make a pipe fit from the end of the raceland to the back pipes


----------



## Bora_16V (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: 16v Raceland header EBAY (pozer)*

ya good find for sure! I look on ebay motors all the time! amazing what you can find. Funny thing is I was thinking about buying the same brand headers (raceland) wasn't too sure about those, but looks real good for the price. I ended up going with pacesetter headers for $170


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJ2K1* »_

















Can anybody tell me what that little hook thing right next to the catalytic converter is used for? There is nothing near it, except for the shift rod which is a couple of inches above it. My exhaust rattles when I let off the gas because the cat is hitting the hook there, and I want to know if there is any use for it before I cut it off.


----------



## Hoseclamp (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*

None of my A2's had that hook, looks like it was for a rubber connector, except I don't remember any corresponding hanger on the body of the car. If you exhaust doesn't need it to hold it in place there I would just cut it off, you could always weld it back on if you had to have it.


----------



## OrangeWhip (Feb 16, 2001)

*Raceland/Bosal Header*

Just to let everyone know, I went and got a Bosal header from SFX Performance for $300 after sending back the Raceland header. 
http://www.sfxperformance.com/parts/BRO999777.htm
Looks great, fit perfectly, and had a thick, one-piece flange against the head.
Just got the car out of the shop, and everything looks great, works well, and sounds smooth. Good deep power out of the 2.0 9A engine. 
Good luck with the header mod, and I'd your choice is either to take a chance with the Raceland header and save money, or go with the tried and true and don't worry.
OW


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Raceland/Bosal Header (OrangeWhip)*

My raceland header fit on perfectly. I'm happy with it so far, my only complaint is the rattle against the hook I was talking about. I'll grind it off the next time I jack it up high enough.


----------



## 00Jet2 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Raceland/Bosal Header (JJ2K1)*

i tried looking for one for my 8v couldnt find it anywhere i know its just an 8v but just looking to do minor things untill i can get my 16 build done thanks in advanced if anyone has any info


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Anyone wrap this header yet? 
any performance noticed?


----------



## kryptonkal (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re:*

I decided to bite the bullet and purchase one of these. Although they look like a quality piece, as others had said, you are better off just paying a little more for a header offered by more reputable companies.
This header is a hit or miss. I had alignment problems with it; the holes did not line up with the manifold studs, and the other holes that bolt to the 2nd piece had to be tweaked. Once installed, I am happy with it, but save yourself the headache (and $$) and purchase a product offered by Bosal, TT, Autotech or Eurosport. Hindsight is always 20/20. I wish I had purchased a header from one of the aformentioned companies. Good luck.


----------



## bobloadmire (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Re: (kryptonkal)*

whats the power difference between this and stock 16v headers? no one has mention much on this. its it noticeable or a placebo effect, or would you even know?


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

is this a cheap chit Chinese build job??????


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

Damn, 7 pages and maybe only 2 performance testimonials/reviews. Less squawk about fitment and more performance results please.


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

im assuming it will fit a 9a 16v...


----------



## bobloadmire (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (Mathew...)*

WHATS THE PERFORMANCE INCREASE!?!?


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobloadmire* »_WHATS THE PERFORMANCE INCREASE!?!?


Give "header" a go in the Mk2 forum archive. From what I read, the 4-2-1 design gives more mid-to-upper power than a 4-1 designed for hp up top. Didn't see any dynos.
Anyone have commentary on the noise change? Louder, more resonant? What about on straight-piped cars?


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jman5000)*

I am planning to pick up one for my 9A Caddy... I looked at it and well, if all else fails I do have a dual outlet manifold. I am running the raceland coils on the front and loved them so far... why not?


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

im debating on getting one for my 2l 16v gli


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (EuRoGTI86)*

I have purchased one of these, and FedEx is doing a stellar job of getting it to me. Third attempt is on Tuesday. Pictures of the issues people are having would be great. As my motor is in storage some miles away and incomplete, I can't test fit the thing.
How far off is the exhaust manifold stud alignment?
Where are the alignment issues located?
What motor mounts are people running, and are they new?
This is a technical forum....Where's the tech?


----------



## mistercheeks (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdaze68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdaze68* »_This is a technical forum....Where's the tech?


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdaze68* »_This is a technical forum....Where's the tech?


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdaze68* »_This is a technical forum....Where's the tech?


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mistercheeks)*

how can I make my car into a mk4? Haha I know what you mean.


----------



## kryptonkal (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Scurvy Bandit)*

Performance Review:
I have the raceland header installed that connects to a MF high flow cat followed by a full stainless 2.25" TT/Borla exhaust with one resonator.
In terms of the power increase from the stock manifold and exhaust: day and night. The power off the line did not change, but it now has more life in the upper rpm range. The difference from 4k to redline is very noticeable. As I approach 6k it now does not taper off. Previously, it seemed as if the engine was struggling to reach the redline. Now, it is able to reach redline without much effort. In short, the car breathes much better than before.
As JMan has said, the 421 is much better for mid-upper range and the 4-1, like the TT, is better for high rpm range. I have yet to notice and significant changes (decrease) in torque. It still retains stock-like characteristics but with the mid-upper power boost.
Noise: It is much louder than stock. It has a deep rumble from the borla, but the header surely does increase the dB. It is not overbearingly loud, but you should not daily the car with this setup. The car isnt a daily for me, so I dont mind. From inside the cabin, if you are not on WOT all the time, it is possible to have a conversation without yelling.
Reliability: There is leak coming from the header area, but I have yet to look at it. I am not sure if it from the gaskets of the lower portion or from where the cat connects to it.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (kryptonkal)*

I finally got to fit my mk1 16v header to a head. No problems in fitment, seems like it will work a treat...You know, until I go to fit it.
Exhaust sealing paste might help your header leak?


----------



## fast8716v (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (crazycommie)*

i have this header on several of my cars and i cant tell the diff from it and the tri-y. just bolt on and play.


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (fast8716v)*

Mine fit very well! It does sound a little "ricier" if you know what I mean? I had 8V euro race downpipe welded to a 16V flange on mine before. No cat, and its just one muffler. 
The only complaint I have it there is a small leak where the slip joint and the allen clamp is between the upper half and the lower half of the manifold. I dont think its a Raceland issue because I dropped one of the Y's before I got it installed. Its barely noticible. 
I will dyno my truck sometime (trying to get the CIS trimmed right)


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Anyone else?


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (prom king)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prom king* »_Anyone else?

interested as well


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

Are the fitment issues mostly the MK2/3 unit or the Mk1 unit??


----------



## MKIDUB (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

So I havent read the whole thread but i have a 86 cabby with a MKII 16v will this header system work?


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdaze68)*

is it just me or have you guys had issues with "flatness" of the flanges where they bolt to the head? i got my header the other day and all the holes line up but the flanges are not all flush with the head,have you had the same issue or is it just mine (something i should complain to them about?)
also i am planning on welding mine together to eliminate any leak issues that they seem to have. How far into the Y pipe do those two secondary go when installed on a 1.8? the whole way?


----------



## NewUnit16 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

anyone cracked it yet? doesnt seem to have much flex in it. considering one of these when i get my SS TT/Borla. currently running a cat, wondering if having a flex joint in place of the cat would be a better idea. basically, does it flex well enough to be a daily?
yes, i plan on running this on my daily. i like loud exhaust noises.
also, someone mentioned they sent it back. good customer service on that part? i emailed them about fitment issues and they responded saying the issue had been resolved (taking them off the jig too early). though they seemed to have not read my question about header wrap voiding the warranty.


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (NewUnit16)*

seems like it should flex a little, but i think what im gona do is cut off the flange that comes with it and weld on a fles, then a 3 bolt flange to go right to my exhaust


----------



## NewUnit16 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: (mudanddust)*

im thinking i may weld the flex pipe to the flange adapter it comes with. i plan on deleting the cat anyway. two birds one stone


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (NewUnit16)*

Did anyone notice a difference from the stock one to the raceland header?


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

i never had a stock manifold, just running the raceland because it was almost cheaper than getting a used scirocco mani


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (mudanddust)*

Cool i just pickd on of these up for my 16v caddy looking forward to putting it on. im sure it will help my motor is stock withjust exhaust. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## engi (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

FYI, they're running a 5% off sale now on eBay, so the total is $140 shipped.
How much would a header do if the cat-back exhaust is stock? And some people have been saying these are loud. Well, how loud?


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: (engi)*

Well I had to move my cat a little further back and weld a flange to it since the previous owner had everything past the dp welded.
Now I'm getting leaks from the last collector with spring bolts. I reposition it and keep making sure it covering most of it but it jsut wont stop. The leak isn't too bad, just don't want to deal with it.


----------



## 86Franklin (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (Unit01)*

headers will pretty much do nothing with stock exhaust if it does it wont be noticable. for headers to do anything really you would want full exhaust and a better intake setup, or ported head. the faster you can move air through the motor the more you will get from it. so with a stock intake still restricting the header you will get very little gain.


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: (86Franklin)*

well i got an 8v 2 slow right now untill i jerk the head off this passat that got dumped inthe bone yard for blowing a head gasket lol ..so long as its not warped i am golden







...i like these headers ... would buy one either way and i got a worked head on it now anyhow so the header would do it good


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (bossdame)*

Well I just got my 16v Raceland headers today. Paid the sale price of $140 shipped. I gotta say, I've had a few headers before and have seen headers on friends cars and these are the best looking headers I've ever seen. Excellent quality. The welds are beautiful. What I think makes these so nice is the extras done to make it perfect: The ends of the runners are polished smooth on the insides as well as the insides of the merge collectors. The primaries inside the merge collectors are at the right lengths (not protruding very far into the collectors like I've seen in many other aftermarket VW headers) and rounded on the edges. There are absolutely no weld boogers or obstructions throughout the whole header. This is the way it's supposed to be. And for the price, these are unbeatable. Off topic, but I have the MK3/MK2 coils and they as well look very well made.


----------



## Golcin (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: (vdubxcrew)*

I bought this header for my mk2 16v , quality is excellent the best I've seen, and the price is very affordable.
Here we test a cylinder head of a 2.0 16v


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Golcin)*

Yeah, spectacular quality. I can't believe how nice they are for the price. Comes with gaskets, stainless hardware and some stickers as well. Fast shipping too. I'm a fan of TT parts esp exhaust but for the price and living in Michigan with the economy still in the crapper, I would never justify paying $500 for a header when I can get one for a fraction of the price. By the looks of the Raceland piece, it could possibly outperform the TT, exp for the street. People who are talking smack on Raceland need to wake up and adjust to the times.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (vdubxcrew)*

I agree, these headers are a tremendous value, for that money, nothing else comes anywhere close. I showed mine to my mechanic who's been building racing engines since the mid 1960's so he's seen more than a few headers and he liked the quality of construction a lot and he was absolutely floored when I told him the price. He said even at double the price it would still be a good deal.


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

yeah im pleased with mine, the only thing i did was to prevent leakage. I welded the two primaries to the collector after fit up. Im gona pickup a set of their colovers and well see how their rep holds with them.
oh has anyone wrapped these in fiberglass? i want to see how it looks and how they hold up?


----------



## NewUnit16 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: (mudanddust)*

just ordered a set for my 16v mkII along with one of their front stress bars. came out to 176$ shipped, hell of a deal if it all fits!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*

So it looks like the consensus is that these are pretty good. I just ordered a set for my 2000 miata. Picked it up for $115.00 shipped, which is cheap for a miata header.
For those that installed them on their 16v or other motors, did anyone have any issues with the o2 bung being a little out of place or egr (if so equipped) being ever-so-of.


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KeiCar)*

the 16v ones dont come with an o2 bung or egr, i just welded my own on


----------



## NewUnit16 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mudanddust)*

my 16v header came with EGR and O2 bung. dont see wh it would be a problem as far as the location goes.
well, it wont be a problem for ME. Kentucky doesnt do emission testing anymore! Goodbye cat!


----------



## golf21.8l (Apr 26, 2006)

i just ordered mine today. this is my first header i ever bought so i am excited. i hope everything fits well


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

As mentioned before, I have this on my GTI. But I'm using 2.5" piping, high-flow cat and Flowmaster the previous owner put in. It sounds like crap and wayyy too loud.
Can you guys post videos/sound clips of what your exhaust sounds like with this header? I want to get a new muffler, but I'd rather hear what it sounds like first.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

2.5 is a little bit too big, i'd rock 2 1/4.
Steve-


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: (BSD)*

Well with the 8v (stock manifold and dp) it sounded amazing. Low growl and that slight backfire/gargle sound when it decelerated. Kind of like a srt4.
Now it just sounds like a fart can.


_Modified by Unit01 at 1:08 PM 1-24-2010_


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

could anyone record sound before and afer the header... PLEASE... really interested in header like this one.... thx!


----------



## lowgolf666 (May 11, 2008)

*Re: 16v Raceland header EBAY (pozer)*

i got 1 for a mk3 2.slow for $110 nd i like it nd cant complain gunna get 1 for my 16v http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mistercheeks (Aug 13, 2006)

no one with a sound clip yet?
wtf 8 pages and nothing


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (mistercheeks)*

I will see if I can get a youtube video of mine up... It's 2 1/4 pipe with a cheap muffler (side exit) so it is a little loud. I did notice that before when I just had a modified eurosport 8V downpipe welded to the 16V flange(prior to header) I picked up a LOT on my topend. The torque seems to be pretty smooth. After about 4000 RPM it feels like I spray nitrous! If its rainy or wet roads I have to keep my foot off the throttle because I lose traction quick. 
Anyhow, I will see about that video.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

which one would u guys recomend on a aba 16v since the block is taller would a mk1 16v one work with this aplication


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

greyjetta, you got mk2 jetta, you should use mk2 header.. it should fit...


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

yes but the block is taller and i was told it would hit the exhuast tunnel


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (greyjetta)*

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but, I'm quite sure a MK1 header doesn't in an MK2.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but, I'm quite sure a MK1 header doesn't in an MK2.


A MK1 header doesn't fit in a MK2.


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (greyjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greyjetta* »_which one would u guys recomend on a aba 16v since the block is taller would a mk1 16v one work with this aplication

Look at these two headers
http://techtonicstuning.com/sh...1.244
The MK1 has a high mount steering rack and the header goes under it. 
http://techtonicstuning.com/sh...1.250
The MK2 has a low mount rack and the header goes over it. 
*Huge* difference.
I have the first one (5yrs old) in a mk1 with an ABA block and it clears.
They now have one made a little longer for the taller block but mine fit.
http://techtonicstuning.com/sh...1.245


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

bump ! interest as well for my mk3 ABA16v


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (VW_NUT)*

Thay do make a MK1 16v coversion headder. I have one and i love it. It came with every thing evan the the copler for the cat. I am not running a cat its just headder to 2.25 all the way to a Borla then out the side. My nabors hate me. the only issue that i had was how tight it fit to the bottom of the car, it clears the sway bar fine. Just hits a little. 
Performace wise its great for the money..


_Modified by Jones84 at 12:35 PM 2-11-2010_


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

still no video???


----------



## Jackasic (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LamaMk1)*

got one and it is nice. Didn't quite line up so I hit it with the smoke wrench. it seemed to relax enough to fit on, didn't even have to pry on it. Basicly it was about a half a hole off, reheating it seems to have alowed it to return to the correct spot.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jackasic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jackasic* »_got one and it is nice. Didn't quite line up so I hit it with the smoke wrench. 

Was that the MK1 or MK2 header?


----------



## Jackasic (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ABA Scirocco)*

mkII. Also, bolt up the down pipe before you tighten the header to the head. I didn't and it was a little work to get it on. Had to pry the header apart ot get it on.


----------



## mistercheeks (Aug 13, 2006)

page 8 and no video wtf guys
someone..please...even with a 1800's video recorder


----------



## NewUnit16 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: (mistercheeks)*

im trying to get mine put on in a couple of weeks. bought alot of parts for the jetta, just too cold and rainy to do it on my back. (have to torch the DP->CAT flange bolts off) going to weld up a straight pipe with flex joint in place of cat.
when i get it done ill try to cam a video with my phone.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (mistercheeks)*

Why the heck you want to see a video of it? i just installed it on my 82 caddy with 2.25 pipe and cat sounds very nice not loud at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just go buy one and not have to ask for a video


----------



## CrankWorkOrange (Mar 15, 2004)

so, how are those headers holding up for u guys? any issues at all? 
mine is still sitting in the box.... :banghead:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

lol, STILL NO VIDEO!!!!!!! 

Im ordering mine tonight


----------



## MSTRBD (Dec 21, 2005)

you just want a video of a car with this header? here ya go. 

i've had it for almost 2 years in two different cabbies. no issues.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

MSTRBD said:


> you just want a video of a car with this header? here ya go.
> 
> i've had it for almost 2 years in two different cabbies. no issues.


 NICE! 2.0 or 1.8?


----------



## MSTRBD (Dec 21, 2005)

in the video: 2.0 running with jetronik with 4k trans, 2" catless, raceland coils, poly bushings and mounts. bent the oil pickup in that one on a bump and killed it. been working on it for a while. 










right now i have those headers in a black cabby with another 16v, 2.0 running with digi with 9a trans and a short shifter, 2.5" catless, poly bushings and mounts.


----------



## hxcdubbin239 (Feb 19, 2007)

Here's a video of mine! 1.8 16v with no cat and tt 2 1/4 exhaust. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nABWfzoBhcI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

I have one. Its great. My car doesnt sound like a Civic.


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

I just got a car with these headers, this is for the 16v engine by the way. It has the header no cat and 2.5 straight pipes with a silencer, until I got this car I just knew about resonators not silencers. How do I go about making this setup quieter. I drive freeway to work and at some RPMs it's alright, but It's just too loud for me. What should I do.


----------



## broke.. (Sep 10, 2010)

take it to an exhaust shop have them install a muffler and a resonator 

or buy smaller exhaust cause 2.5 in is really big for an NA 4 cyl 

Then you go with something aluminized from tt that like 300 bucks if you call them and have them weld up a test pipe for you so it'll all bolt up.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

After having an 8v header from raceland that I really liked, I went with them again for my 16v swap in my cabby. Quality of the welds and the header itself is impressive for the money, but the donut gasket sucks. I can not get it to stop leaking :banghead:


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

Golcin said:


> I bought this header for my mk2 16v , quality is excellent the best I've seen, and the price is very affordable.<br>Here we test a cylinder head of a 2.0 16v<br><IMG SRC="http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/3954/dsc02903t.jpg" BORDER="0"> <br><IMG SRC="http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/6925/dsc02896c.jpg" BORDER="0">



I'm thinking about getting one of these for my 16v G60 Corrado. Does anyone know if the clearance in the Golf is the same as the Rado? Any pictures installed?


----------



## Doxie Moxie (Mar 1, 2009)

still_a_G said:


> I'm thinking about getting one of these for my 16v G60 Corrado. Does anyone know if the clearance in the Golf is the same as the Rado? Any pictures installed?


Mk2 and Corrado are the same. One just went up for sale in the Mk2 classifieds.


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

Doxie Moxie said:


> Mk2 and Corrado are the same. One just went up for sale in the Mk2 classifieds.



Thanks. :thumbup: I think I'll buy new, something tells me I might need to use the 2 year warranty.


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

Here's a MK2 Raceland header in a G60 Corrado.  Test fitting pictures only. The joints appear to float in between the power steering rack and the antiroll bar. I don't see any reason it won't work but I'll know for sure next week. The 3rd pic show how much the cat will have to be shifted back.


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

Got my head back from the machine shop and tried to mount the header. It was a no go as the runners are welded too close together and one doesn't mount flat. I received it about 36 days ago. I'll update with Raceland's response on Monday.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

good thread. I was in the process of buying one of these and found a trade for a brospeed. I am still interested in learing how the customer service plays out on this case...


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

134hpvw said:


> good thread. I was in the process of buying one of these and found a trade for a brospeed. I am still interested in learing how the customer service plays out on this case...



I just talked to the warranty dept. He explained that the parts were removed from the fixture before cooling and relaxed. (Duh).

Their position on these defects is this: "VW was weird in that the original flange was in for 4 pieces because the head design prevented a single piece flange. " (Wrong/incorrect/lie, as we all know) So, "this is normal for their headers and customers are expected to kind of wrestle with them to get it to fit."

In reality, they don't use a single piece flange because that would be head specific. They just use universal pieces because it's cheaper. That's fine and all but they need to do something to prevent deformation.

I said that I'm not going to waste my time wrestling with this and I want a replacement that's been test fit before shipment. Well they can't do that but they can send a replacement and a return slip. There is no guarantee the replacement won't look like the one I have, though.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

The replacement header came and the flanges were flat this time but the hole positions were the same. So I was like Oh well.  I had someone else help me pull the runners apart like a turkey wishbone. It eventually fit. So now it's mounted and the exhaust is welded up to it. What a day, lots of grinding and welding, time for bed.


----------



## swcb20 (May 15, 2003)

Its been a few years now, how are these holding up?
Anyone have runner length and diameter for the 16V version?
TIA


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

swcb20 said:


> Its been a few years now, how are these holding up?
> Anyone have runner length and diameter for the 16V version?
> TIA


I welded flex joints in mine, see link. I would not recommend running a fixed header on a street car. Transmits too much vibration.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-ownership&p=85843345&viewfull=1#post85843345


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

maybe this explains the creaking noises I get now after 2 months of installation of a header on my 16v Passat daily driven car.

I will look into your flex joint installation


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

still_a_G said:


> The replacement header came and the flanges were flat this time but the hole positions were the same. So I was like Oh well.  I had someone else help me pull the runners apart like a turkey wishbone. It eventually fit. So now it's mounted and the exhaust is welded up to it. What a day, lots of grinding and welding, time for bed.


I know this is an old thread, but if it makes you feel any better, I finally mounted up my SuperSprint Header that I bought over 10 years ago and paid about $800 for (one the Raceland was copied from). The 1-4 header has the exact same issue. You need to stretch them apart a tad to get them on the head. I checked my Raceland, and it appears they were made in the same place with the Same Jig because they have the exact same issue...


----------

